# Sudwalla Lodge + floating week



## pal (Jul 21, 2006)

For 5+ years I have owned at the Sudwalla Lodge.  My memory fades now, but when I purchased it back then, it was a deeded property and we got a "bonus white week" (mine was Club Myknos) in additon that went into you RCI account.  Well, my bonus Club M. weeks have disappeared from my RCI account recently -- and when I email RCI SA and the person I bought it from they have no idea where the bonus week came from! 

I feel like I'm in the twighlight zone!  I bought it from reading the TUG group years ago...and figured SOMEONE has the same situtation as me...HELP please TUGGERS!


----------



## king1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Was your Mykonos a deeded week, or just a spacebank?  If deeded, you should have rec'd a shareblock certificate.  If so, your unit and interval info will be on that.  If it was just a banked week, RCI US should be able to find out where it went.


----------



## pal (Jul 21, 2006)

The Club M is not a deeded week.  It was a spacebank week.  I just don't understand why it "disappeared"...I talked to RCI and they said that you need to contact the resort.  Since it wasn't a deeded week, what can the resort tell me?


----------



## king1 (Jul 21, 2006)

If you were given a spacebanked week five years ago and haven't traded it, it's expired and gone to the big spacebank in the sky.


----------



## pal (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh that's not good!  And how do I get it back?


----------



## pal (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh I understand what you are saying...if it expires, it leaves your account. I understand that.

But what has happened is that these were weeks due to be used -- not expiring for a year or two...and they disappeared!  That is what I want to know...why did they fall off the account?


----------



## king1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm missing something--you said the Mykonos week was a freebie for buying a deeded week and that was 5 years ago.  If you rec'd your banked week back then, it would surely have expired long ago.


----------



## pal (Jul 24, 2006)

No, I get a free week every year!


----------



## king1 (Jul 24, 2006)

NOW I see.  Seems like RCI is the one to talk to since the week was on deposit and now is not.  The resort surely couldn't have removed it.  
That was some great deal you made!  All of those specials I've heard about were just for a one time banked week.
Good luck with RCI.


----------

